

The $25,000,000,000 Eigenvector: The Linear Algebra Behind Google [pdf] - Anon84
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf

======
dhs
The real PDF: [http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pd...](http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf)

~~~
j2d2
Thanks. The firewall at my current employer blocks scribd.

